# Rectovaginal fistula from IBS?



## river123 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi, 
I am 21 and have suffered from IBS ever since I was little. I used to have IBS-C when i was younger but the past three years I've had IBS-D. I am not sure how long this has been going on but when I wipe the front area down below, poo appears to be on the toilet paper especially when I have diarrhea. Also, after this happens my vagina is very itchy. I went to the doctor 1 year and 7 months ago and the nurse practitioner told me it was very unlikely that I have a rectovaginal fistula as I don't suffer from IBD. She inspected me down below but I have never had penetrative sex, so she would not look inside because my hymen would still be intact and she said that is something my partner should do. But I am not interested in finding a partner as I would not let them go near me knowing that poo is coming from that hole. She said it seemed like there was a bit of thrush so I used thrush cream. Ever since then, I am scared to go back to the doctor and I am just sick with this situation. I don't know how I could have a rectovaginal fistula, I am only 21 years old and I have never had a baby. I did have a colonoscopy 2 years ago and the guy who performed it was a trainee. I was in severe pain from the colonoscopy and it had to be stopped because I was nearly sick from the pain and the guy wasn't able to look into my small bowel. I am maybe wondering if this is related to my symptoms? I just know something isn't right...

Any answers or input or advice would be greatly appreciated and I hope you guys understand. 
Thank you


----------



## kim blades (Jun 8, 2016)

i had a fistula after childbirth. doctors moved my rectum to a new spot through surgery. now i have ibs-d (had it most of my life im 59)cant hold stool very well at all with new rectum. have accidents often. take immodium2-3 times day. have tried fiber and probiotics. dont go out of the house much. hoping to find a friend to comiserate and find out how others deal with this


----------



## serenity now (Aug 20, 2006)

@river123 same thing!! Trying to get answers. How are you?


----------



## river123 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hey @serenitynow, I still haven't been to the doctors or have any answers...i'm scared. what's your story? how are you?


----------

